# Paramedic TV shows



## nswAU

Hey,

Thought I'd share with you a new tv show thats being aired here in Australia. The show is a documentary following a few new paramedics that were recruited directly into the ambulance service (i.e. 8 weeks intensive theory followed by 3 years further on & off road training for qualification)

The Ambulance service in the vid is the Ambulance service of New South Wales. They are a government run agency and are one of the largest ambulance services in the world, covering the entire state of NSW in Aus (incl helicopter and fixed wing aircraft operation through contracts) The service is almost exclusively paramedics/intensive care paramedics/extended care paramedics (community care medics) (except the few rural first responders in remote areas)

http://ten.com.au/video-player.htm?movideo_m=134178&movideo_p=45535


----------



## the_negro_puppy

I watched the show last night not too bad. It's good that they threw in the case with the grandpa down at the church, to show people that Ambulance work isnt just hypos, car vs ped, CPR and acute psychosis as all other others cases showed


----------



## BEorP

I watched it last night and generally enjoyed it. Are they still doing intakes like this or is shifting to university degree paramedics?


----------



## exodus

I wish we could get it in the states   ...What's it called anyway?


----------



## nswAU

I think it was a pretty good show aswell.

The ASNSW is moving towards a degree entry now, they still have direct entry but for not long. I think UTAS in sydney offers a 3 year paramedicine degree with prac on top of that, dont quote me though 

The shows called "Recruits: Paramedics"
http://ten.com.au/recruitsparamedics.htm

heres the promo on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTHcB2Zgcus

Ill see if i can find you a aussie proxy or something so you can watch it


----------



## mammikoura

does anyone know of any similar tv shows from other countries? Would be nice to see the differences between different countries.


----------



## Medic Tim

TLC used to have a show called paramedics. it was like cops for ems. It has been off the air though for years


----------



## tcd

So what's the deal with Australia having all the EMS-related shows?  We need some of these in the States!

There's another Australian show called "Rescue Chopper" that I've been watching on Hulu lately.  The show follows helicopter rescue crews from Emergency Management Queensland.  Each episode has cameras following along on two different rescue situations.


----------



## nswAU

tcd said:


> So what's the deal with Australia having all the EMS-related shows?  We need some of these in the States!
> 
> There's another Australian show called "Rescue Chopper" that I've been watching on Hulu lately.  The show follows helicopter rescue crews from Emergency Management Queensland.  Each episode has cameras following along on two different rescue situations.



I reckon, i found the premier epp of the recruits show, it would be interesting if you post back any things you find different here (complete paramedic staffing, universal healthcare and we have 1 government run ambulance service covering the entire state) compared to your system  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0SlrsnP95E&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Medic Tim

there is going to be a new one in the states soon. It is from the creators of rescue me.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Medic Tim said:


> there is going to be a new one in the states soon. It is from the creators of rescue me.



Where did you hear this?


----------



## Aprz

NVRob said:


> Where did you hear this?


I know what he's talking about. It's not reality tv, it's like Rescue Me, but instead of firefighters, it's EMTs/Paramedics. Kinda like Trauma. I forget the name of the show.


----------



## nswAU

*Series found*

Hey guys, found the full series of the show. Its a great documentary on the government run (paramedic only) ambulance service here in my State NSW (Sydney, Australia). Definitely worth watching, it takes all aspects of the job enjoy, and let me know what you think. Its a new series recorded over the past 12 months.
I attached all the youtube vids so you should be able to watch this from anycountry (unlike the link in the first post which only let aussies watch it)
Ep 1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb3KtF5HMxg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Ep 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQaFBhR_pVQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Ep 3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19q_z9plYD0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Ep 4

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGNiiXZUbaU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Ep 5

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clTUENl5A_0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Ep 6

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StwwjAJVVas&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## exodus

Bump because I just started watching the series above... It's epicface.


----------



## the_negro_puppy

good series, good insight into Aus Ambulance services


----------



## nswAU

exodus said:


> Bump because I just started watching the series above... It's epicface.




haha, it is, it is! I hope a few more americans have a watch of this series, im keen to hear what they think about it (our system) from a pretty much "first hand" view.


----------



## m0nster986

U.S wouldn't be able to make a show similar to this.  I would be a cast full of burnt out and grouchy medics.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

What are you talking about, we had "Trauma" that is EXACTLY how it is ;-)


----------



## TacEMT

Actually one big issue of any medical related shows in the United States is the whole right to privacy. Especially when it comes to EMS work, no one wants to be seen on camera as having medical problems, and they wouldn't want to be bugged to sign the waiver form like they do in police reality shows. Its aslo rare to see any shows that focus soley on the Emergency Room reality. I highly down there will be any good reality EMS shows in the US. Drama shows yes, but Trauma only lasted one season, partly due to low ratings and being expensive to film in San Francisco.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

TacEMT said:


> Its aslo rare to see any shows that focus soley on the Emergency Room reality.



But those are the best... :sad:


----------



## shfd739

Neat series.

Love the accents..


----------



## hibiti87

oh man just finished watching 10 episodes, so much better then trauma: life in the ER


----------



## jjesusfreak01

hibiti87 said:


> oh man just finished watching 10 episodes, so much better then trauma: life in the ER



Heresy!


----------



## Steveb

There is Ep 11 on youtbe you just have to search for it. Ill add it in the morrning.


----------



## hibiti87

thank you sir, you are a scholar and a saint. watching it now.


----------



## homingmissile

I also started watching Recruits: Paramedics.

As a heads-up for anyone who hasn't seen it, NBC will have the entire two seasons of Trauma on their website until September 16.

Note: Episode 10 "Blue Balloon" is missing for some reason, but you can find it on Hulu.

Catch it while you can.


----------



## nswAU

hibiti87 said:


> oh man just finished watching 10 episodes, so much better then trauma: life in the ER



What did you think about outs system here? Anything you like/hate.
Haha, it's way better, it's Aussie


----------



## hibiti87

i was a little shocked that its only 8 weeks of classroom time and then a field internship to become a paramedic in australia. Also you guys still use the green whistle which is no longer in use in America. The motorcycle paramedics are pretty cool as well, just running around injecting people with narcan haha. How long is the field internship by the way?


----------



## the_negro_puppy

hibiti87 said:


> i was a little shocked that its only 8 weeks of classroom time and then a field internship to become a paramedic in australia. Also you guys still use the green whistle which is no longer in use in America. The motorcycle paramedics are pretty cool as well, just running around injecting people with narcan haha. How long is the field internship by the way?



It varies state by state but up in Queensland its 2.5 years, which I am about to finish. Paid all the time


----------



## jjesusfreak01

the_negro_puppy said:


> It varies state by state but up in Queensland its 2.5 years, which I am about to finish. Paid all the time



If you're riding second they ought to pay you. You're discount labor for them.


----------



## nswAU

hibiti87 said:


> i was a little shocked that its only 8 weeks of classroom time and then a field internship to become a paramedic in australia. Also you guys still use the green whistle which is no longer in use in America. The motorcycle paramedics are pretty cool as well, just running around injecting people with narcan haha. How long is the field internship by the way?



Sort of, youre back in class after that 8 weeks for more training and you don't become a qualified "Paramedic" until 3 years after youre first on road. Then you can apply to undertake intensive care and extended care scat/rescue chopper training etc. not many are accepted directly in the route you saw in the show, it's moving (to a complete in the next year or 2) Graduate entry only, in In which it's a 3 year uni degree prior to being accepted into the service.

I think the methoxyflurane is a pretty versatile and effective drug, I think I've read here that some US systems might introduce it in the form. I know it's side effects aren't large (as its not used in the quantities it was used
Formerly in surgical GA)


----------



## Pneumothorax

TacEMT said:


> Actually one big issue of any medical related shows in the United States is the whole right to privacy. Especially when it comes to EMS work, no one wants to be seen on camera as having medical problems, and they wouldn't want to be bugged to sign the waiver form like they do in police reality shows. Its aslo rare to see any shows that focus soley on the Emergency Room reality. I highly down there will be any good reality EMS shows in the US. Drama shows yes, but Trauma only lasted one season, partly due to low ratings and being expensive to film in San Francisco.



Lol unreal , ppl sign waivers after getting arrested for prostitution and bs like that but they won't sign one for a femur fx or a really cool car accident (no that no one dies in of course)  

Trauma was ok, but I found it a bit ...mmm insulting. 

Maybe one day they'll work it all out and there will be a legit show on tv about EMT/paramedics that isn't lame and doesn't make us look like boneheads lol


----------



## hibiti87

well correct me if im wrong, but by allowing them to air footage of their arrest they get a deduction in their sentence or fees from what i hear. Perhaps we should do the same for EMS related television? give them a discount on their medical bills if they allow us to air the footage :rofl:


----------



## nswAU

Maybe we're just a little bit more "laid back" here then you guys and your patients are in the states. Perhaps something to do with the patient not worrying over the hospital bill and only the mundane ambulance bill (if they didnt opt for a $40 a year sub or arent pensioners) under our "universal system'


----------



## Pneumothorax

hibiti87 said:


> well correct me if im wrong, but by allowing them to air footage of their arrest they get a deduction in their sentence or fees from what i hear. Perhaps we should do the same for EMS related television? give them a discount on their medical bills if they allow us to air the footage :rofl:



I didn't know they get a reduction in sentence/fees. Hmm. 
Ya right free ambu. Ride just sign this waiver--ain't happenin! Lol


----------



## Vetitas86

I've been thinking about writing a pilot for one just for the hell of it. Trying to branch out from the usual. Now if I can figure out how to write a screenplay, I'll be set lol.


----------



## firetender

There are lots of books out there on writing screenplays and it's important you learn the form for the medium, which is pretty consistent no matter whose "method" of writing you refer to.

...and if you're a writer. WRITE!


----------



## Vetitas86

Haha that's what I'm doing tonight, actually. Should be picking up a how to guide on screenplays this week. 

I've got to start writing more. I'm a little rusty since I quit my reporting gig.


----------



## nswAU

rest of the series. Enjoyy.

Ep 7

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZdU2ePpbr4&list=UUTU3J9NUpbwa1IzfzywgD-Q&index=15&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

Ep 8

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3pXMI1Q6Gk&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

Ep 9

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIVPhIB86zU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Ep 10
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5daMIPF8EA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



Ep 11

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsSQa2z437Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IvanD

Episode 12....?


----------



## Steveb

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CimS2HZKyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medic550

So apparently you have to be an Intensive care paramedic to do a 12ld? Even though it looks like the regular medics have LP12, the ICP have 15's


----------



## nswAU

medic550 said:


> So apparently you have to be an Intensive care paramedic to do a 12ld? Even though it looks like the regular medics have LP12, the ICP have 15's



This was before the change over, before Regular Paramedics held Zoll M series, the ICP's and ECP's had the Lifepak 12's. During the filming/just after, all couple thousand or so monitors in the service were uniformly changed to Lifepak 15's. With the change over telemetry data connections were installed to all ambulances for ECG transmission and for the patient records toughbooks. 

Anyway, back to the point, all paramedics can now run twelve leads and activate a STEMI call in field, not Just ICP's


----------



## nswAU

@steveb

haha, that series "HELP" is ancient Cira 2001ish I think 

The recruits series have beat that x10000


----------

